# Good God - Is the ADF getting PC - Read on....



## 1feral1 (28 Jul 2007)

Shared w/the usual disclaimer, etc etc...

This just in....

I cannot believe for the life of me how and why someone would find this offenseive, and leave it to the media to flaunt this one to death....

Its just a cartoon, tongue in cheek stuff.

-------------------
Defence recruitment drive 'offensive'
Saturday Jul 28 05:52 AEST
Military recruitment material featuring alluring cartoon characters is offending some service personnel.

Posters approved by the office of Chief of Army Lieutenant-General Peter Leahy send the wrong message, according to some military women, News Limited newspapers report.

An advertisement for the Royal Australian Army Dental Corps depicts the modern woman digger as a buxom, full-lipped wonder woman wearing a tight-fitting white nursing outfit, complete with dog tag.


RELATED LINKS
More National news ...
"The army accepted this campaign might not appeal to all personnel," a Defence spokeswoman told News Ltd.




"Professional marketing advice indicated the use of cartoon caricatures would engage the intended targeted audience, predominantly young males in combat-related roles."

The material has been designed for use only within the services, encouraging soldiers to consider a change in trade.

"In its first week of testing, 450 soldiers indicated a preference to sign up to a trade transfer, compared with 35 the week before," the spokeswoman said.

A senior RAAF officer told News Ltd she thought the portrayal of personnel in the advertisements was "woeful".

--------------------

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## medaid (28 Jul 2007)

Uh... Wes do you have that picture in a LARGER format? I'm thinking about setting that as my desktop  .


Okay, well I CAN see how SOME people MAY get offended... but I'm not... so giv 'er here!


----------



## AmmoTech90 (28 Jul 2007)

http://www.news.com.au/gallery/0,23607,5024610-5007150-8,00.html

Whole gallery of the posters.


----------



## Trooper Hale (28 Jul 2007)

Who cares? Honestly? The Male version is a massive, chiseled dude as well, but i'm not going to rush off and complain that he doesnt represent skinny dudes like me. Wanna know why? Because i have more important things to do, watching grass grow immediately springs to mind.
Making a big deal of this is soooo stupid. Get over it and worry about something real, rather then something thats a bit of a laugh.


----------



## TN2IC (29 Jul 2007)

Wes .. the main question is..... how do I join Royal Australian Army Dental Corps?


----------



## Trooper Hale (29 Jul 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Wes .. the main question is..... how do I join Royal Australian Army Dental Corps?



Silicone, lots of silicone...


----------



## TN2IC (29 Jul 2007)

Hale... where do I sign up?


----------



## Benny (29 Jul 2007)

I got aood giggle reading that in the weekend paper. Supposed to be lara croft inspired. Given that the army now uses promo girls to do recruiting, this aint a big thing.


----------



## medaid (30 Jul 2007)

they use promo girls?! Maybe that's where WE are going wrong! We're not using Promo girls! Damnations! It'll be included in my recruiting plan for next year!!  ;D


Hire me a bunch o'promo girls I say. Send them forth to bars, clubs and other drinki9ng establishment where fool hardy young men AND women hang out. Have the promo girls bat their eye lashes at these intoxicated, hormone strung young men and tell them that it has always been their dreams to date strong, muscular service men. Then turn around and tell the young women that they should kick their male counterpart's ass and join the CF because the young men were mouthing off about the  'weaker' gender.


MUAHAHAHA I can see it working beautifully


----------



## Benny (30 Jul 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> they use promo girls?!



Yep. Was talking to one on saturday, I thought it a little unusual, as there were about 15 of us already manning the recruiting stand.
Still, no complaints here!


----------



## Trooper Hale (30 Jul 2007)

No complaints here either! Staring at "Camilla" was...it was...words just cant describe it. I love her.
Its good, the promo people direct people to us, we tell them some stories about our jobs and then direct them to Defence Force recruiting staff....and we stare at the female promo girls which helps break up the boredom!


----------



## Benny (30 Jul 2007)

the models on that catwalk were rather nice too...


----------



## 1feral1 (30 Jul 2007)

Heard on the news today that the entire campaign was scrapped.

All this over cartoons  : . At least there has not been any burning efigies, or death threats, ha!


Cheers,

Wes


----------

